# Hotels near The Brehon, Killarney



## DubShelley (23 Mar 2010)

Hi There,

I'm going to a wedding in The Brehon in August. We're staying down in Killarney for 3 nights and unfortunately The Brehon is slightly out of our price range. Does anyone know if all the hotels on Muckross Road (where the Brehon is) are in very close proximity to each other? We got decent rates for some guesthouses on Muckross Road but would like to be as close to the wedding party as possible.

Would appreciate any input from any Killarney experts out there! 

Thanks,
DubShelley


----------



## byrnsey09 (23 Mar 2010)

As far as I know, the Gleneagle is fairly close by - you might pick up a good deal!


----------



## dewdrop (23 Mar 2010)

Gleneagle is just 2 minutes away. They have plenty of music there so it you would like quietness try and get a room far away from the action. Have you haggled with Brehon to get a better deal. If you have some time to spare proceed down the road away from the town and go into the Lake Hotel for coffee. The view is fantastic.


----------



## oldtimer (23 Mar 2010)

The [broken link removed] and [broken link removed] are 5-10 minutes walk away. Both quite good and available on [broken link removed]  at very reasonable rates.


----------



## VOR (24 Mar 2010)

dewdrop said:


> Gleneagle is just 2 minutes away. They have plenty of music there so it you would like quietness try and get a room far away from the action.


 
+1 The Gleneagle is a glorified creche. Although seeing as it is a wedding you are attending you might be back late enough that the little rascals will all be tucked up in bed. 
The breakfast will resemble feeding time at the zoo. Could be hard work if you are a bit "tender". ahem

That might seem harsh but is my experience of the place. Loved it when I was 10. Great if you have kids.


----------



## dewdrop (25 Mar 2010)

VOR i tend to agree and you could add grannies to the list


----------



## coleen (25 Mar 2010)

oldtimer said:


> The [broken link removed] and [broken link removed] are 5-10 minutes walk away. Both quite good and available on [broken link removed] at very reasonable rates.


 + 1 for both of those hotels lots of offers especially in the riverside hotel which is a nice hotel within 5 mins walk


----------



## Eng Car 1 (25 Mar 2010)

I would stay away from the Gleneagle, last stayed there in Feb  2010, it is looking tired and neglected. Even the night we were there them main reception, and bar area, was saturated with water pouring in from the flat roof above. The smell of damp was awful. They had de humidifers out but pointless at that stage.  Pity really as only a few years ago we stayed there for a week and it was lovely.


----------



## ClickityClic (25 Mar 2010)

Try the Victoria House Hotel, it's next door to the Gleneagle, think it's owned by the Gleneagle, and is more into the boutique-style hotel.  Lake Hotel is only across the road, on Lake Shore.  Anywhere on Muckross Road, is only 5 mins walk from Brehon!


----------



## SOM42 (29 Mar 2010)

Happened to be in the Brehon at the weekend and I noticed that there was a guesthouse just on the town side that were offering B and B for €25.  Can't remember the name of it but as stated already there is  loads of accomodation offered within a 10 minute walk of the Brehon.  I would also avoid the Gleneagle as there are much better around for the same money.


----------



## pingpong (11 May 2010)

The Lake Hotel gets my vote simply for the food. Its superlative. And the old world atmosphere and its well off "the strip" down by the lake edge.


----------



## Plek Trum (10 Jun 2010)

+1 Foe the Lake Hotel - fabulous spot and well worth a visit!


----------

